# Cemetary Fence



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

This is my cemetary fence, made from fence boards and pvc conduit.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've done something similar to build a cemetery fence. It's relatively quick, easy, inexpensive, and makes for a nice looking fence. Stores easy, too, when you have it in sections.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

What dollar store did you find those skulls at if you don't mind me asking?

RandalB


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

RandalB said:


> What dollar store did you find those skulls at if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> RandalB


It's called The Dollar Store. They had a bunch last year and sold out really quick. I had to hunt to find enough last year. i haven't seen them this year yet.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks sweet! If I ever get my cloning machine running I'd like to have a clone or two redo my cemetery fences - I got 64 feet of it so there's no time to revamp!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Very good looking fence. I build mine very similar, except I use 1x2's no ripping needed.
BTW I also use those little skulls, the store I buy them from is called Dollar Tree. If you know of it. The store near me is stocking them now.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a nice looking fence. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

cool fence I like the little sculls on top


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking fence!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone, appreciate it.
Sorry RandallB the store is actually called Dollarama, part#07-3004126.


----------

